# Few vens from this season



## Elapidae (Jul 7, 2010)

The common name for these guys is Dugite or Spotted Brown. They are amongst the most venomous snakes in the world. They are extremely variable in pattern and colour

Pseudonaja _affinis























































_This guy is venomous though not harmful to humans
Neelaps _bimaculatus_










Back to the dangerous stuff Tiger Snake
Notechis _scutatus



















_Hope you all enjoy these pics
Steve


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Awesome mate. The bimaculatus is a real stunner.


----------



## Elapidae (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks mate, the bimac is a great little critter though frustrating to photograph as they are a burrower and always trying to bury their heads in the sand.


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

WOW :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Elapidae (Jul 7, 2010)

xvickyx said:


> WOW :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


Wow, thankyou


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

Nice photos mate love the black naped not something we see in europe. I love the tiger snake....... one day


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

leecb0 said:


> Nice photos mate love the black naped not something we see in europe. I love the tiger snake....... one day


I think you need to change the boxes in your sig Lee, you've nearly got all of this years wanted list :2thumb::lol2:


Very nice snakes, especially the tiger..


----------



## kenneally1 (Feb 17, 2009)

Stunning I love the one in the third photo


----------



## Trezeck (Sep 13, 2010)

Amazing snakes, I don't think I would dare to get that close to any venomous. I've been keeping snakes for past 4 years (nearly) but when it comes to venomous, well I just haven't got any experience. Hats off to you guys (and girls) that keep these or go out to photograph or see them in wild. 

:notworthy:


----------



## Elapidae (Jul 7, 2010)

I haven't been back to this thread for a while.
Leecb0, It's unlikely you will see these in Europe as they are specialist feeders.
Trezeck, I have not been involved with vens for that long, but I am lucky enough to know a few people that are sharing their experience with me, And the best advice is be aware of my limits. It's a gradual process and not something picked up over night.
Thanks for all comments. Here's another one from last week.


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

They are already in Europe. What location are you, the tiger snake looks to be Perth, or somewhere near. 

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## Elapidae (Jul 7, 2010)

Yeah mate I'm in Perth. It surprises that N. bimaculatus are kept in Europe. Are they common? I would even be surprised if they are kept in Australia.


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

I've seen one photo, so no, not common. They are also kept in the US. I'm over in November with Brian Bush - fingers crossed we will find one/some...

Very nice ;-)

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## Elapidae (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm sure Busho will be able to point you in the right direction, Though they can require a fair bit of effort to come across.


----------



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

Very impressive pic's.

I'm due some more time in your neck of the woods soon but never know whether to be excited or just crapping myself : victory:


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

wow, gorgeous snakes!


----------



## Dean Wil (Apr 22, 2009)

Is _Neelaps bimaculatus _on the DWA? Id have thought no if the venom isnt harmful to humans?


----------



## Elapidae (Jul 7, 2010)

Thought I would finally add a couple more

Acanthopis antarticus, Common Death Adder










Pseudonaja affinis The next 3 photo's give a good indication of the variance in this species.




























Pseudechis australis










Parasuta nigriceps










Steve


----------



## Elapidae (Jul 7, 2010)

One more for now


----------

